# The Spirit Is Willing



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

No doubt you have all heard the wise saying "The spirit is will but the flesh is week". I have, after a couple of months as a member of this most enjoyable site, come to the conclusion that the above saying is true. It's members have given me a new interest in life but I think that two months is long enough to let me know just what my body will allow me to accomplish. The shooting of sling shots has been a turning point in my life and one which I will continue to pursue, that is until some angel buts me in the Heavenly sling shot and shoots me in the direction of heaven.(Hopefully).
I now know my limitations with sling shots, but I also know when my body say's "Moongalba, that is the best I can do for you, accept what you have as a gift and enjoy that which you are capable of doing".
So where to now? I shall still be shooting every day; for I could not let a day go by without enjoying this revival which was once just a past memory. I shall try and encourage the boy's in my church to start making or buying their own sling shots, and hopefully the Bishop will allow us to use the large 20meter Recreation Hall to practice in.
So the future still looks like it has things in store for the old codger "To get up and be doing". I shall still be poking my nose in now and again, looking on uTube at you wonderful people who have submitted video's, for I can still learn even if I cannot apply the desires of the mind.

My very best to all of you kind and generous people.

Moongalba


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

moongalba said:


> No doubt you have all heard the wise saying "The spirit is will but the flesh is week". I have, after a couple of months as a member of this most enjoyable site, come to the conclusion that the above saying is true. It's members have given me a new interest in life but I think that two months is long enough to let me know just what my body will allow me to accomplish. The shooting of sling shots has been a turning point in my life and one which I will continue to pursue, that is until some angel buts me in the Heavenly slingshot and shoots me in the direction of heaven.(Hopefully).
> I now know my limitations with sling shots, but I also know when my body say's "Moongalba, that is the best I can do for you, accept what you have as a gift and enjoy that which you are capable of doing".
> So where to now? I shall still be shooting every day; for I could not let a day go by without enjoying this revival which was once just a past memory. I shall try and encourage the boy's in my church to start making or buying their own sling shots, and hopefully the Bishop will allow us to use the large 20meter Recreation Hall to practice in.
> So the future still looks like it has things in store for the old codger "To get up and be doing". I shall still be poking my nose in now and again, looking on uTube at you wonderful people who have submitted video's, for I can still learn even if I cannot apply the desires of the mind.
> ...


My dear sir...

Is this a farewell?? I certainly hope not.

Personally, I don't have so much interaction with you, sir. But you strike me as an intelligent and gracious man.

Bear in mind this: The perfect human has a body of 20 years old, a mind of 50 and the experience of 80. Therefore, such person does not exist!!

Keep in contact, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

I've only known you for a day, but I can tell that your spirit is strong and still very much vibrant, not to mention, kind. I hope that you succeed in your spreading of this intriguing sport. Best of luck, and may your heaven be filled with lots of cans, unlimited ball-bearings, and the most comfortable of slingshots, and that you will have the strength to shoot all day if you so willed.  See you around.

-Anthony


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its true what you say, in enjoying yourself while you can. your reasons are respectable. as been said, dont be shy and be sure to at least drop by now then, leave a comment or status update. take care


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I hope you stick around and touch base.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree with the above statements.

I really hope you will continue to hang around and give us a word or two when you see fit. Either way, I wish you nothing but the best. Stay well and keep shooting.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Keep in touch and keep shooting!


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

I thank you all for your kind words and to know that I may have meant something to someone; either through questions or answers and comments.

Earlier I had asked the meaning of the Award 10M 0r 15M which included a number of stars. Having had it explained I printed out a number of copies of the circle which one had to hit.

Using the prescribed five pellets on the first target I scored one hit. However having put up the next circle and shooting from 10 meters, I managed to put three within the circle and two cutting the outer line of the circle. And yes you guessed it; no one to film it. I could have spit nails. I guess there is some life in the old dog yet.


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Well done! As for a bunch of boys Shooting in the Rec Hall, the Bish will never sit still for it ! Not unless he wants it re-decorating. Harry


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

HarryBee said:


> Well done! As for a bunch of boys Shooting in the Rec Hall, the Bish will never sit still for it ! Not unless he wants it re-decorating. Harry


Harry

One morning I set up my targets on the Rec. Hall stage in a catch box. Any shots which went astray hit the thick stage curtains which were closed. No damage was done. I have a feeling the Bishop will say no anyway.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

It has been a pleasure reading your comments Moongalba. Please don't stray too far and never without a sling in your pocket! Lol
Be sure to come check up on us often if you feel you must go for now. Truthfully , my first instinct is to reject your departure and insist that you stick around our little "cyber town hall". 
Yes, as a matter of fact that is my new position on your proposed exit...
...NO. 
Surely pressing a few keys on a computer and sharing your distinctive point of view with us cannot be that tiring. So your application for exit from the forum has been denied. No more fighting about it. You may re-apply for exit after the required waiting period of 6 years 2 months &73days. Whew! I sure am glad we caught this and nipped it in the bud.

Be well,
SF
Ps: all kidding aside, you don't HAVE to go. Just visit when you can. : )


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

My dear friend, for that is what you are; let me assure you that I will not be leaving this site. What I was trying to say in my letter was that I shall never be as good as I would like to be, I would never be as good a sling shot shooter as those I have spoken with, those who have been kind enough to comment on any questions I have had.

My back gives me much trouble as the bones in the lower part of my spine are rubbing against each other, and I am forced to stoop to ease the pain. I think that there will come a time when I shall have to sit down to shoot. No! I shall not be leaving you for I have formed to strong a friendship with all who have communicated with me. I treasure this friendship more than I can say, and God willing shall be with you for many years to come. The truth is I shall never be as good as yourself also many of the other generous and kindly shooters. However I can share in your triumphs, your progress and your friendship and knowledge. Though we are at times poles apart distance shrinks through modern technology.

My deepest respect for you my friend.

Moongalba


----------



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

moongalba said:


> My dear friend, for that is what you are; let me assure you that I will not be leaving this site. What I was trying to say in my letter was that I shall never be as good as I would like to be, I would never be as good a slingshot shooter as those I have spoken with, those who have been kind enough to comment on any questions I have had.
> 
> My back gives me much trouble as the bones in the lower part of my spine are rubbing against each other, and I am forced to stoop to ease the pain. I think that there will come a time when I shall have to sit down to shoot. No! I shall not be leaving you for I have formed to strong a friendship with all who have communicated with me. I treasure this friendship more than I can say, and God willing shall be with you for many years to come. The truth is I shall never be as good as yourself also many of the other generous and kindly shooters. However I can share in your triumphs, your progress and your friendship and knowledge. Though we are at times poles apart distance shrinks through modern technology.
> 
> ...


The skill with which you use your slingshot matters none. It's the idea behind it, please don't say you'll never be as good as few of us, because you don't know that. Even if that is true, it doesn't matter! This isn't the vibrant soul I saw yesterday, your body matters little if your spirit truly is strong, and I know that it is. Keep shooting, keep talking, and I know i'm only new here, but I believe the forum needs you here. May your kind heart lead you to great treasures.

Regards, -Anthony


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

DecoyOctopus96 said:


> moongalba said:
> 
> 
> > My dear friend, for that is what you are; let me assure you that I will not be leaving this site. What I was trying to say in my letter was that I shall never be as good as I would like to be, I would never be as good a slingshot shooter as those I have spoken with, those who have been kind enough to comment on any questions I have had.
> ...


Anthony

It is 2.20am here in Australia. I was forced to rise from my bed because I also suffer from Restless Leg syndrome. This is an annoying sensation in both legs and elbows which is hereditary. Someone in my family gave it to me and it became active some 30 years ago. I unfortunately have passed it on to two of my children. There is no cure so one has to grit ones teeth and put up with the pulsating sensation which passes through the joints. Never mind it usually passes with moving the affect part.

Your words coming from one so young were very comforting and I now regret having written the original. Many kindly word were spoken with much love and affection at the thought that I might leave the site. Far from it; for one cannot just dismiss the love and concern of others at the drop of a hat.

Though I am old enough to be your grandfather I will take your words of advice to my heart and carry on shooting, though I fear that one day it will be from a chair placed a little closer to the target.

You have a wise head and a kindly heart for one who can be so easily enticed to follow the trends of a sick world.

My deepest respect for one so young.

Moongalba


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Moongalba, you need to understand something... the badges and other awards are a two edged sword....

I've had mixed feelings about them from the beginning... On one hand it helps to show the potential of one's expertise with the slingshot, and that means the person should be given a LOT more credence in their opinions... for when you really want to know about something you should consult with people who are the best at what they do.. and the badges etc.. are simply one way to get an idea of who's opinion you should listen to more.

On the other hand, all the badges and awards earned can make it seem like you should be progressing faster than what you are... and can make a person feel inadequate.

Keep in mind, all this "super" shooting stuff is fairly new. LITERALLY four years ago it was considered World Class shooting if you could hit a soda can 9 out of 10 times from from 10 meters... and you would have the odd exception to the rule who was almost preternatural in their abilities.

Whereas now, with the internet, youtube, forums etc... we have the ability to elevate many more people than ever before to that "preternatural" status.

So I guess what I'm trying to say is please don't feel like you're not progressing quickly enough... it took a lot of time and effort to develop these skills to this level and in reality there are very very few who naturally possess these sort of skills. There is no "instinct" for shooting, everything is built off a solid foundation of knowledge and practice.

Almost all of us possess the innate potential for "expert" shooting ability, it's the foundation that needs to be worked on for most of us to achieve expert status.... after that it's just time and proper practice.

Simple stuff like stance, focus, breath control, release and timing are all part of slingshot shooting's foundational skillset... work on these basics first and it will make the rest a lot easier to accomplish in the future.... and for goodness sake, don't feel like you just can't "get it" because you are having a problem achieving a badge or other award.... this stuff can be a LOT harder to do than what some of us make it seem.


----------



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

moongalba said:


> DecoyOctopus96 said:
> 
> 
> > moongalba said:
> ...


Same to you friend, and also, promise you'll keep shooting until you physically can't, or it hurts beyond reason to continue. I'm glad you can see things from my perspective. You don't stop playing because you get old, you get old because you stop playing  Keep doing your thing, Moongalba.

-Anthony


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

many kind and true words have been spoken, and whats best is they are , from my experience always genuine. I have had many interests and hobbies from rubicks cubes to making medieval armour, but it never stops taking me by surprise the amount of crazy stories and knowledge that this collection of amazing people can offer you in you time of need, be that mentally or other. There is alot more than slingshot knowledge that you get here. So what I'm saying is that, as long as anyone wants to be here, they are an asset regardless of there slingshot abilities.

take the master bill hays, he is an amazing guy in all his shooting prowess, but still makes vids that are understandable by the new guy. And even though i know he could shoot the snott off a knatts brow you never feel like he is talking down to you. Or hwark who seems to appear in any post no matter how small with great advice or criticism.

so as i said more than slingshot ability counts here for me at least.


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

DecoyOctopus96 said:


> moongalba said:
> 
> 
> > DecoyOctopus96 said:
> ...


A wise head on shoulders so young. Through your encouragement and that of others I shall keep shooting. I shall take note of all the advice given me from such caring people.


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Quercusuber said:


> moongalba said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt you have all heard the wise saying "The spirit is will but the flesh is week". I have, after a couple of months as a member of this most enjoyable site, come to the conclusion that the above saying is true. It's members have given me a new interest in life but I think that two months is long enough to let me know just what my body will allow me to accomplish. The shooting of sling shots has been a turning point in my life and one which I will continue to pursue, that is until some angel buts me in the Heavenly slingshot and shoots me in the direction of heaven.(Hopefully).
> ...


Thank you so much my friend, for that is indeed what you are. As you say we are not well acquainted with each others but you took the trouble to write to me. For that and the timely advice you have my heart felt thanks. Moongalba


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice post Moongalba. To lose oneself in play again like we did as children is indeed a gift, whether by slingshots or any other activity.


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you Brother Dave. It does feel good when folk my own age gather round to see what I am doing. To smile at the Oo's and Aa.s when I hit the target or in most cases miss. It is good to be young again even though the body tells you your real age. Thank you so very much for your kind comment. To have seen friends is a pleasure but to have unseen is quite exciting.

Moongalba


----------

